# New Gaming Rig Build for 50k



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2016)

Posting on behalf of a friend

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans:My main purpose for the computed is Gaming. I would want to run all the latest games, although I will primarily be playing World of Warcraft and DOTA2. I would want a computer that is a gaming powerhouse within my budget. I do not want anything flashy, no lights, no see through cabinets, the only thing I am concerned with is performance. I just want to buy a CPU, I already have everything else.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans:50-60k. 60k is kind of upper limit, maybe I could extend 2-3k more if I am getting a significant upgrade.

*3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: No.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Windows 8.1 or Windows 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: I can work with 500 GB but planning on buying 1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans:I do not want buy a monitor. I own BenQ 24 inch GL2460HM LED Backlit LCD 1080p Monitor.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans:I do not own any components so would want to buy everything for a CPU. I already have a SSD, which I may add to the system

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans:As soon as possible

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans:I have built a desktop before

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans:I live in Delhi, I am open to buying locally/ online depending on whichever is more cost effective

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans:As mentioned in the first question. I am looking for a non flashy, purely performance based CPU. If I can save money on things like USB slots in the front and reinvest in performance, I would gladly do so. The CPU will just sit in the corner so I am okay even with an "ugly" cabinet as long as I am getting a good performance.
Also there is no love lost from me to either Intel, Nvidia or AMD, only concern is current and future gaming performance.
If possible, I would like to add a CPU cooler to this too.

These are some of the parts I was thinking , with current prices from either Nehru Place (cost to cost) or online shops

PartModelPriceCPUINTEL I-5 ( 6400)  12,795 Mother BoardGIGABYTE B150M- D3H  7,490 GPUZOTAC GTX 970 4G DDR5  23,495 RAM8GB DDR3 KING/HYPERX 1866  2,085 HDDWD 1TB Blue Desktop Internal Hard Drive  3,600 PSUSeaSonic 520 Watt S122  5,600 CabinetCooler Master Elite 311 Cabinet  3,300 
*Total*: 58,365


----------



## nac (Apr 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> [STRIKE]8GB DDR3 KING/HYPERX 1866[/STRIKE]



DDR3 memory is not compatible with the m/b you picked. You can go for DDR3 compatible board, but I don't see the point of going for DDR3 with Skylake build.
Even though the pricing you got is very excellent, it's almost hitting roof of your budget. I don't know whether price dropped or what you got is before tax.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2016)

nac said:


> DDR3 memory is not compatible with the m/b you picked. You can go for DDR3 compatible board, but I don't see the point of going for DDR3 with Skylake build.
> Even though the pricing you got is very excellent, it's almost hitting roof of your budget. I don't know whether price dropped or what you got is before tax.



Thanks for the info, only reason DDR3 was picked over DDR4 was pricing, and that I did not see RAM being a a factor in game fps.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2016)

*Budget - 63k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500
*13,800*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 103
*1,900*
*Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H
*7,500*
*Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR4 8GB 2400MHz
*2,700*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5
*23,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520w
*5,600*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01
*3,600**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
*3,600*
*Keyboard*
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800*
*Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**63,000*


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 26, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] is it possible to save a bit on the mobo? cfx or sli are never going to happen.
Also, where did you get those prices for the cabinet and RAM? I cant find them so low anywhere.
KB and mouse are already there, so not going to be needing that.

- - - Updated - - -

Is there any AMD processor combo which might be equivalent to this? Just wondering as an option


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

You can bring it down by using H110 Chipset mobos. The B150s are business class mobos with some security features useless for gaming. The only downside (actually could also be a plus point) is that H110 has 2 ram slots n though it is kinda limiting it will be single channel memory n an 8 gb single stick will cost u less that 2 4gb sticks. Also I would prefer a R9 380 is u r not going beyond 1080p gaming. Provides the same vram bt n bit low clock speed. Bt it is one of the most recommended GPUS for 1080p. Comes for around 19.3k on mdcomputers.in + there is a 2.5k cash back currently + there is some (crappy) game free with it. 

Ok soo the cash back deal is gone.. I saw it abt a week ago sry abt that...anyways I would still recommend a R9 380. The 970 is the better of the 2 undoubtedly bt in 380 u get wat you want for 1080p gaming at an amazing price performance ratio. Anyways the 970 is also a great card n btw you are getting tom clancy's the division free with 970 . That's a great game.


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] is it possible to save a bit on the mobo? cfx or sli are never going to happen.
> Also, where did you get those prices for the cabinet and RAM? I cant find them so low anywhere.
> KB and mouse are already there, so not going to be needing that.
> 
> ...


Currently the i5s and above aren't matched even by the best amd cpus. For now I will advise to get an Intel system. BUT if you are an amd fan or like the fact that amd provides much better price performance ratio (which I very much like) it is highly recommended to wait for the zen architecture. If the rumored specifications are true the zen series will go straight head to head with the Haswell architecture + more Cores (also a rumored spec) and if they provide it at a competing price well you might be better with the zen ones at maybe the same price. And since this project is really important for amd, given that Intel has most of the market currently, it should nt be disappointing as that might cause the end of amd cpus

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> @bssunilreddy  is it possible to save a bit on the mobo? cfx or sli are never going to happen.
> Also, where did you get those prices for the cabinet and RAM? I cant find them so low anywhere.
> KB and mouse are already there, so not going to be needing that.
> 
> ...



The prices of the components in the table are based on cost to cost shop's PDF at Nehru Place.


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 27, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> You can bring it down by using H110 Chipset mobos. The B150s are business class mobos with some security features useless for gaming. The only downside (actually could also be a plus point) is that H110 has 2 ram slots n though it is kinda limiting it will be single channel memory n an 8 gb single stick will cost u less that 2 4gb sticks. Also I would prefer a R9 380 is u r not going beyond 1080p gaming. Provides the same vram bt n bit low clock speed. Bt it is one of the most recommended GPUS for 1080p. Comes for around 19.3k on mdcomputers.in + there is a 2.5k cash back currently + there is some (crappy) game free with it.
> 
> Ok soo the cash back deal is gone.. I saw it abt a week ago sry abt that...anyways I would still recommend a R9 380. The 970 is the better of the 2 undoubtedly bt in 380 u get wat you want for 1080p gaming at an amazing price performance ratio. Anyways the 970 is also a great card n btw you are getting tom clancy's the division free with 970 . That's a great game.



So any suggestion on such processor + mobo combo? And is Dual channel such a big deal? I never noticed any performance increase when i dual channeled 4GB+4GB in my system

Yeah 380 has a better price/perf, but im thinking of the longer term and since the Gtx 970 can be accomodated, then why not


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> So any suggestion on such processor + mobo combo? And is Dual channel such a big deal? I never noticed any performance increase when i dual channeled 4GB+4GB in my system
> 
> Yeah 380 has a better price/perf, but im thinking of the longer term and since the Gtx 970 can be accommodated, then why not



B150M-D3H Motherboard is more robust than any H110 Series mobos. So its better to stick with B150M Series Mobos.


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> So any suggestion on such processor + mobo combo? And is Dual channel such a big deal? I never noticed any performance increase when i dual channeled 4GB+4GB in my system
> 
> Yeah 380 has a better price/perf, but im thinking of the longer term and since the Gtx 970 can be accomodated, then why not


No, no idea abt any combo deals. Abt the ram, no they don't make much difference. Ram is at a point where if u go higher u pay much more compared to wat u are getting. Any thing like a 2133 or 2400 mhz is good enough. This isn't true  for apus though. For an Apu the faster the better since Gpu also uses the same ram. 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> B150M-D3H Motherboard is more robust than any H110 Series mobos. So its better to stick with B150M Series Mobos.


I don't really think soo. Just select a mobo, go to a good site like Newegg or pcpartpicker and check for reviews of it and if get get the same model. Though I think anything from Gigabyte or Asus should be good enough. 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> The prices of the components in the table are based on cost to cost shop's PDF at Nehru Place.


Btw do you know some good places to get hardware in Mumbai (city and suburbs)  cheap reliable and genuine 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 27, 2016)

@cilius   [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] I've taken a lot of your advice till date, and you helped me build my last pc too. So any suggestions regarding the build? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (May 2, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> @cilius   [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] I've taken a lot of your advice till date, and you helped me build my last pc too. So any suggestions regarding the build?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



If you have a GPU already, then buy a GPU after next generation comes in. Only with respect to GPU, you should wait for 2-3 months imo.

It's after 5 years we will be having a die shrink. 14 nm.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 2, 2016)

ico said:


> If you have a GPU already, then buy a GPU after next generation comes in. Only with respect to GPU, you should wait for 2-3 months imo.
> 
> It's after 5 years we will be having a die shrink. 14 nm.


My friend has no gpu with him, though I have an old Radeon 6970 which I could give him. I'll ask him. 

Also, i5-6400 vs i5-6500, does the extra 0.5 ghz matter much, because already we are at a budget limit. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> PartModelPriceCPUINTEL I-5 ( 6400)  12,795Mother BoardGIGABYTE B150M- D3H  7,490GPUZOTAC GTX 970 4G DDR5  23,495RAM8GB DDR3 KING/HYPERX 1866  2,085HDDWD 1TB Blue Desktop Internal Hard Drive  3,600PSUSeaSonic 520 Watt S122  5,600CabinetCooler Master Elite 311 Cabinet  3,300
> *Total*: 58,365


Holy **** man where are you getting these prices.........


----------



## anaklusmos (May 2, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Holy **** man where are you getting these prices.........


As I said, online (amazon, flipkart) and cost to cost in Nehru Place. 
But I've finalised the build from SMC international in Nehru Place for 59.3k, since I feel it's better to buy all the stuff from a single place. 
The only change will be in the psu, since they don't have seasonic, so replacing that with Corsair 600w and the cabinet 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavgshetti (May 3, 2016)

if you want to save some money go haswell and buy a gtx960 4gb


----------



## anaklusmos (May 3, 2016)

abhinavgshetti said:


> if you want to save some money go haswell and buy a gtx960 4gb


No I'm fine with the current budget, only doubt is i5-6400 vs i5-6500, price vs perf

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushaswani (May 3, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> No I'm fine with the current budget, only doubt is i5-6400 vs i5-6500, price vs perf
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



If you cannot decide the price to performance ratio between i5-6400 and i5-6500, consider this. The price difference between 6400 and 6500 is only 1000 Rs. or so, but the base clock speed of latter is much better than base clock speed of former (3.2GHz vs 2.7 GHz). Having higher base clocks have shown to fetch better gaming results. Since both the processors have same number of cores, it shouldn't really matter running after more clock speed, but as the price difference is very low, i5-6500 seems like a better choice. Both processors also have a TDP of 565W, which further solidifies my suggestion.

And GIGABYTE B150M- D3H is not the right motherboard for you since i5-6500 will fit on a Z170 chipset compatible motherboard. Find a mobo with Z170 chipset compatibility, they have become very common since the release of skylake.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 3, 2016)

piyushaswani said:


> If you cannot decide the price to performance ratio between i5-6400 and i5-6500, consider this. The price difference between 6400 and 6500 is only 1000 Rs. or so, but the base clock speed of latter is much better than base clock speed of former (3.2GHz vs 2.7 GHz). Having higher base clocks have shown to fetch better gaming results. Since both the processors have same number of cores, it shouldn't really matter running after more clock speed, but as the price difference is very low, i5-6500 seems like a better choice. Both processors also have a TDP of 565W, which further solidifies my suggestion.
> 
> And GIGABYTE B150M- D3H is not the right motherboard for you since i5-6500 will fit on a Z170 chipset compatible motherboard. Find a mobo with Z170 chipset compatibility, they have become very common since the release of skylake.


Thanks for the reply. 
But every z170 mobo is much more expensive than the one I picked, so going to pass on that. And anyways, the current mobo fulfills every need I have, as neither overclocking or  sli etc are needed 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavgshetti (May 3, 2016)

The reason I said haswell is that a locked 4690 has boost of 3.9 ghz, which is more than 6500 thus better performance. also the previous generation Motherboards are cheaper which seems to concern you. you can invest in a 128gb ssd instead and a case with front usb 3 just because you said to wanted performance more than anything. Since you're not overclocking any bronze rated sub 600 watt psu will do if you disable c6/c7 sleep states from the bios. Skylake is fine if you want and btw any skylake cpu will fit in a motherboard with suitable lga socket. It has nothing to do with the chipset be it b150 h170 or z170 but cheaper chipset usually lack a few features which you have to check from mobo website.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (May 5, 2016)

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**

Configurations under 50K

Case: Cooler Master K380
CPU: Intel® 6th Gen Core™ i5-6400 Processor
Motherboard: MSI B150M PRO-VDH
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 8GB DDR4 2133Mhz
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB
Graphic Card: MSI GeForce GTX N750Ti-2GD5/OC
PSU: CoolerMaster Thunder 500 Watt


----------



## anaklusmos (May 5, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> **Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**
> Configurations under 50K
> 
> Case: Cooler Master K380
> ...


Why 750Ti?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

